# New maritime regulations for NSW proclaimed



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

http://www.legislation.nsw.gov.au/viewt ... +FIRST+0+N

Check Schedule 5 for the important details


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

4 Modified safety equipment requirements for personal watercraft, kayaks and canoes on open waters

A personal watercraft, kayak or canoe (other than an outrigger canoe) on open waters is not required to carry safety equipment specified in Part 1.

So does that mean that there are no requirements to have any safety gear?.....or have I missed sumptin ;-)

Apart from this one.

85 Circumstances in which lifejacket must be worn on a canoe or kayak

(1) Each person on board a canoe or kayak must wear an appropriate lifejacket when the vessel is being operated unless the vessel:
(a) is not more than 400 metres from the shore, and
(b) is propelled by paddle or oars in any enclosed waters between sunrise and sunset, and
(c) is not a tender, and
(d) is constructed so as to stay afloat if capsized.
(2) The operator of a canoe or kayak must ensure that each person on board the canoe or kayak complies with the requirements of this clause.

Maximum penalty: 50 penalty units.



All very confusing


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Agreed about confusing. Clause 85 appears to override Schedule 5. The regulations in respect of PFDs have changed in that PFD type 3 are not allowed

Also Schedule 2, Section 25 [d] (ii): " A vessel under oars may exhibit the lights prescribed in this Rule for sailing vessels, but if she does not, she shall have ready at hand an electric torch or lighted lantern showing a white light which shall be exhibited in sufficient time to prevent collision.". This is not changed


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

And it looks like you need to have a current boat license if you operate your kayak at more than 10 knots - so look out all you AI people...make sure you have your boat license current if you plan to go faster than 10 knots.

no life jacket needs to be worn if you are within 400m of the coastline and it is between sunrise and sunset. Except if you are crossing a coastal bar for which you must wear a life jacket...same as other boats.


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

I wonder if this came about after a loong and confusing conversation with a Maritime offficer about 'yak safety gear. When they read the act, what was being permitted didn't make sense, doesn't now other than the addition of the sentence exempting yak users.

Was that posted April 1?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Careful reading this guys. You must qualify all four conditions to be exempt from wearing a PFD. To put it another way:

* at night you must wear a PFD
* in open water you must wear a PFD
* if more than 400m from shore you must wear a PFD
* if your craft will sink when capsized you must wear a PFD
* if you meet none of these conditions wearing a PFD is optional


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Lazybugger said:


> While I wouldn't expect my kayak to sink in 10 minutes .... can I really be confident it might not after 2-3 hours?


Yes it will be OK....*if the boat is upside down* [ie:keel up] it will not sink at any stage, even if you totally removed the hatches underwater as the bottom of the yak is sealed.

For water to enter the hull it has to displace the air within, and hull up you have no openings for air to escape to permit water entry.

As a test, float an ice cream container lid opening down for as long as you like [until convinced] on a bucket of water...then remove and punch a tiny hole in the bottom and repeat the test with pin hole on top, this time it will sink in seconds.

Remember Tony Bullimore floated upside in his yacht in Antartica waters for a couple of weeks until rescued by navy frigate below WA


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Lazybugger said:


> Thanks for the knowledge Dodge .. you're a deadset Guru!


Generally called old bastard not guru, but have won a few beers with that one mate ;-)


----------

